# What if the Battle of Five Armies never happened?



## BalrogRingDestroyer (Mar 18, 2018)

I recall in The Hobbit that they were VERRRRRRRRRRRRRRY close to duking it out between Thorin, his 11 companions, and Dain and his dwarves on one side and Bard and Thrandil and their guys on the other when luckily the goblins arrived and forced them to join forces to fend them off.

But what if the goblins never arrived or came far later? Would Gandalf have been able to single-handedly stave off a fight or do you think they would have progressed to killing each other? If you think the latter, which side do you think would have won and how do you think this new battle would effect the timeline of Lord of the Rings?


----------

